# Gapeworm?



## FarmerJen (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi everyone. I've been on backyard chickens for awhile but am so fed up with it's clunkiness. Glad I found this one. I'm on the goat forum and LOVE IT, so hopefully this one is as good!

Anyway, I have 9 layers of various breeds that freerange on my small urban farmstead (under an acre). They cohabitate with my Nigerian Dwarf goats, but have their own space in the barn where the goats can't get. 

I lost a chicken early this summer to what I suspect was gapeworm. I wish I'd have cut her open after she passed, but I didn't. But, she was gurgly and having a very hard time breathing, gaping a TON and eyes closed a lot. I was told to treat her with Safeguard. I bought the horse paste but she basically dropped dead instantly when I gave it to her. I think she was just so bad off at that point that it sent her over the edge. She acted like I had poured acid down her throat. Flopped around violently and then was dead.  

No problems since, until last night. I notice my coop queen is gaping. No gurgling or anything else - and still as feisty as ever... but gaping. I'm concerned.

The person who suggested Safeguard later said they should have specified the liquid goat kind... but that any kind should have been ok. I want to treat the bird that is gaping now - before she gets as bad as the last one was - but I'm afraid to use the paste on her. I can go get the liquid (I have goats anyway, so it could come in handy)... but after my last experience... I'm afraid to use Safeguard! Why would she have reacted that way? Is there a better option? 

I would PREFER to not have to withhold eggs, but her eggs are much darker than the rest so it wouldn't be difficult to do. 

Appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your first bird sounds more like it had an upper respiratory infection, not gape worm. 

Safeguard should be perfectly safe to give them. You shouldn't dispense more than the size of a pea to the bird. You can use the liquid but I'd have to see if I still have the dosages here.


----------



## FarmerJen (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah, I only gave her a pea sized amount. But she freaked out instantly, as if it burned. Flopped around, wings flailing, then fell down face first and couldn't get up. Was dead just seconds later.  I wonder if she was just having SUCH a hard time breathing that the paste suffocated her?? I dont know... it was definitely NOT the reaction I was expecting and I felt horrible! But she had been MISERABLE for a couple days... so even given the traumatic death... and least she was done. She was VERY vocal during her gaping too. The hen that is gaping now is perfectly quiet. 

Perhaps it's not gape. I have penicillin... should I try that first you think? And if so, do you know the dosage? I just want to do SOMETHING for her before it gets worse, like it did for the other bird. She's one of my older hens... but she does still lay (though I haven't seen anything from her this week). I'd like to save her if I can... but within reason. My girls stay with me their entire lives... and I only have room for a small flock... so once production wanes... it's a lot easier to let nature take its course. Still... I dont want her to suffer and want to help her if I can.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would go with the wormer first. You haven't really said anything yet that justifies putting her on an antibiotic. 

If the first bird's air sacs were filling with fluid chances were that even without the worming she would have died without proper treatment. This is why its so important to list everything that is different about a bird that is ill. 

My oldest male is now nine, one female is 8 so I'm like you. Even if they are no longer productive I keep them.


----------



## FarmerJen (Aug 28, 2014)

Ok thanks. And so you have used the Safeguard horse paste? I already have that... so if it's ok to use, I'll use that. But reading on line I'm seeing a lot about the liquid for goats - which I can get easily.


----------



## FarmerJen (Aug 28, 2014)

At least SHE is still eating... so I could just put it in some bread. The last bird had stopped eating.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The other bird was very sick, eating is the last thing they're interested in. About like us.

You can use the liquid, I just don't know if I still have the amounts you'll need to use. Found it, 2 cc's wormer to 8 cc's water. Since she's still eating you can mix a couple of cc's in her food and give that to her.


----------



## FarmerJen (Aug 28, 2014)

I'd rather use the paste, as long as it's not gonna make my poor bird flop around on the ground and die.  I already have the paste (and I DONT have a horse). If that's what you use, I'll just put that in some bread and I'm sure she'll gobble it up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fenben is a common wormer used for poultry.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

FarmerJen said:


> I'd rather use the paste, as long as it's not gonna make my poor bird flop around on the ground and die.  I already have the paste (and I DONT have a horse). If that's what you use, I'll just put that in some bread and I'm sure she'll gobble it up.


I know this thread is old, but thought I should comment on it. Safeguard and Panacur liquid or paste can be used, and I have used both. Sometimes the act of handling a sick bird is enough to send the bird over the edge, which could be what happened.

According to a study I read, the gapeworm dose is 0.1ml per pound (20mg/kg) for *three* consecutive days.

You can also use the paste on your goats.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I've use the safeguard and it did work.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

This article shows how to give oral medications:
http://www.hopkinslivestock.com/oral_dosing_article.htm


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You're so right about handling sending them over the edge. It happened to me too.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> You're so right about handling sending them over the edge. It happened to me too.


It's quite common, I think.


----------

